# upgrade 8.0 to 8.1 & gnome 2.26 to 2.28



## flyflytn (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello, I'm fairly new to freebsd, and as an exercise I am attempting to upgrade a freebsd 8.0 release to 8.1 release. 
I've successfully upgraded the freebsd system to 8.1-RELEASE using freebsd-update -r etc., but I am lost how to upgrade gnome from 2.26 to 2.28
I have seen lots of articles about building the ports, but I am trying to just use the packages - is this possible or do I have to rebuild from the port sources ?

Also, no idea how, but if I `pkg_add -r gnome2`, I get:

```
pkg_add: package 'gnome2-2.30.1_1' or its older version already installed
```

I never attempted to install 2.30, so whats going on here ?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2010)

flyflytn said:
			
		

> but I am lost how to upgrade gnome from 2.26 to 2.28



The current version is actually 2.30.

See the Gnome faq:

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq230.html


----------

